# Advice required - my new car has arrived!



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just got a call from my Porsche dealer and it turns out that my car has arrived earlier than expected. It's at their PDI centre in Reading and I could take delivery asap if I wanted.

I told the dealer that I preferred to wait until March 1st (principally for reasons of the new reg) and he was fine about this, although he sounded a bit cheesed off that they would have to wait a while longer for the money.

Of course, now I'm really tempted to just collect the car - two months seems like ages away, and of course whilst it would not be a 05 registered car, it would still be a 2005 car.

Thoughts anyone?

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well I'm not known for my patience so I'd have picked it up by now!!

It's probably a good idea to wait till March but then again Septembers only round the corner and so on......

Go and get it!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

r1 said:


> Well I'm not known for my patience so I'd have picked it up by now!!
> 
> It's probably a good idea to wait till March but then again Septembers only round the corner and so on......
> 
> Go and get it!!


Now we have the 6 monthly changes it really doesn't effect the residuals like it used to, and to wait 3 months is stupid just for a number when in 6 months after its going to change again :? 
If it bothers you that much stick a private plate on it, its whats on the log that matters.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Get a personal plate so age is no issue, I'd be camping on their doorstep ready to collect it  I can't believe your patience


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jonah said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not known for my patience so I'd have picked it up by now!!
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I think you should wait, report to your local university hospital so they can study how a person copes with no sleep for 2 months 

I HAD to wait for a car for 4 months and it really did take over my life. You will eat, sleep(no so much) and drink porsche.

Then again you might be the type who is happy in the knowledge that your brand new,shiney porker is only a few minutes away and you can go and visit it anytime you want.

I know want i would be doing


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Have you got it yet?? If not why not?? :lol: 8)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for comments - you said what I wanted you to say!  I'm just trying to see how quickly I can sell my current car without getting ripped off. The thought of driving that Porker is killing me!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

No way I could wait 2 months if there was a 997 waiting for me. If it was 2 days, then maybe, but absolutely no chance if it's 2 months. Go get it....


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

You should do 2 things....

a) GET IT NOW!

b) and then bring it round to mine 

I'd say sod the mild depreciation hit, there are still very few on the roads and residuals will be v.high anyway, I don't suppose it would take more than a week for them to PDI it and make ready for your collection, drool....

plus just imagine how many door dinks and other customer "quick-look inside's" it will get in two months sitting at the dealers 

I feel sorry for all the owners of the pre-PDI TT's I was allowed to look inside when I was deciding on colour combo's when I ordering mine

just remember with the cold weather don't be too tempted to switch the PSM off... its slippery out there!

did you get the sport chrono in the end? mmm, toys... :roll:

enjoy!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Go and get it ASAP. 

And before you ask whether to wait till 1st Feb to get a full months tax - No just go and get your Porker and enjoy it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you picked it up yet???????

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't know how you could even contemplate waiting 

Just go and get it - though is it absolutely necessary to sell the TT first?

A nice way to start 2005 

Jackie x (ever so slightly green  )


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hehe - okay okay, I'm convinced! My plan is to collect it next Wednesday and just take whatever price they offer me for the TT.

saTTan - good point about the car sitting around the dealer's for ages. I did go for Sport Chrono in the end and I can't wait to try out my first ever sat nav!

Jackie - think I have to sell my TT first because I have to park my car on the road therefore there are insurance implications etc etc. Anyway, I'm past caring - life's too short and all that....

I'm now having problems thinking about waiting a week... :roll:


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

I would say your decision rests on how it important it is for you to be seen driving a new car for 6m. If you collect now at least it will be a 2005 reg, you avoid the risk of any damage whilst it's at the dealers and you can get it nicely run-in ready to have some fun come spring/summer. IMO I think the difference between it being a 2004/2005 reg will effect residuals more than the difference between 54/05
I have been in a similar position to yourself. Ordered a TVR last September and the car would have been ready for collection in November but I told the dealer I didn't want it till Jan 05 (again hopefully for better residual) so they delayed production. Again I thought about waiting untill March but, for reasons stated above, I thought I've waited long enough and now I just want to get out in it to enjoy. Collect on Saturday  
So I know what it's like to wait along time, and as collection day draws closer the excitement and suspense increases.
If people knowing the age of your car concerns you that much, for a few hundred you can get a private reg.
Good luck with your new Porsche and I hope you enjoy it


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

raven said:


> Hehe - okay okay, I'm convinced! My plan is to collect it next Wednesday and just take whatever price they offer me for the TT.
> 
> :


If they are pissed off with not getting your money until March
tell them that so long as they give you a GOOD price for your TT
you will do them a favour and take delivery instantly!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Wait wait wait my god what do you mean wait have you gone mad [smiley=freak.gif] pick it up they might even store the TT for you if you ask nicely and if you can't sell privately then take what they offer you after a couple of weeks, wait honestly i don't believe it.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

well? did you get the car or not? im expecting my 997 to come on the 1st of march, and have made the arrangements for it financially for that time period, BUT i dunnoo, guess it depends on how patient you are and how important the new reg really is!

i think i would have probably got the car!!

p.s did you part exchange your TT?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Which model have you got raven?

When i got my first TT i couldn't wait and picked it up on 19th December - i could have waited two weeks to pick it up and it would 2003 not 2002 but then i wouldn't have had all the fun in driving it other Xmas.

You've made the right decision.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> well? did you get the car or not? im expecting my 997 to come on the 1st of march, and have made the arrangements for it financially for that time period, BUT i dunnoo, guess it depends on how patient you are and how important the new reg really is!
> 
> i think i would have probably got the car!!
> 
> p.s did you part exchange your TT?


I'm supposed to be getting it on Wednesday. Although my stupid insurance company have sent me the certificate with the car described as Carrera rather than Carrera S - I specifically told them it had an S on the end, but I guess that means there may be a problem getting it taxed etc if the description isn't correct.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

there ya go, that should keep you going til wednesday! I'll eagerly be anticipating your views on it!


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> there ya go, that should keep you going til wednesday! I'll eagerly be anticipating your views on it!


or maybe not :lol: :lol: seems they don't like sharing :lol:

edited to add - having now uploaded those pics they come through on the post - but others viewing for the first time will see pictures blocked messages. Right click on each message and cut and past the properties into IE then it'll work - a bit of a kafuffle :lol:


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Get it now. Its a 2005 car and these days thats all that matters. Very few people actually understand the reg sytem we have now anyway. Enjoy it now!!


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

raven said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > well? did you get the car or not? im expecting my 997 to come on the 1st of march, and have made the arrangements for it financially for that time period, BUT i dunnoo, guess it depends on how patient you are and how important the new reg really is!
> ...


The DVLA are not that smart.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > well? did you get the car or not? im expecting my 997 to come on the 1st of march, and have made the arrangements for it financially for that time period, BUT i dunnoo, guess it depends on how patient you are and how important the new reg really is!
> ...


ooooh not long now!!!! make sure u take LOADS of pics! you lucky lucky chap!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Merlin - you're right. The DVLA are not that smart. 11.5 hours to go. [smiley=dude.gif]

Dr Parmar - what spec have you gone for? I'm getting a criminally low part ex for my TT, but that's what happens when you only keep a car for 15 months I suppose. What's more, they've reduced it by Â£500 on viewing the car because of the tyres being close to the end of their lives. :x

Still I won't be thinking about that when I press the sport button on the 997's dash.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> Merlin - you're right. The DVLA are not that smart. 11.5 hours to go. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Dr Parmar - what spec have you gone for? I'm getting a criminally low part ex for my TT, but that's what happens when you only keep a car for 15 months I suppose. What's more, they've reduced it by Â£500 on viewing the car because of the tyres being close to the end of their lives. :x
> 
> Still I won't be thinking about that when I press the sport button on the 997's dash.


mine is a 997 C2
with..
sports chrono
sat nav
telephone
heated seats
cruise
rear wiper
seal grey + stone grey interior
Xenon li-tronic
Parking sensors
6 cd
Bose
Multifunction steering
porsche centre wheel caps
electric seats

phew..  i cant blooming wait!
i havent even bothered to ask how much they'l give for the tt, will try and sell it privately just before the car comes


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Merlin - you're right. The DVLA are not that smart. 11.5 hours to go. [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


Sounds awesome! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

and the pics Raven [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

omen666 said:


> and the pics Raven [smiley=zzz.gif]


Half-way down the page :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36044


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

WOW! 

Something to aspire to. Thanx


----------

